# Puppymills A Few Get Closed In Mo.



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Just got word from the rescue I work with that a lest 2 puppymills got closed in Missouri .
Some of the mill dogs will be going to a vet. that does lots of rescues and they are net working to get rescues to take them .
Some vet work will be done but a reembursement fee applies my rescue is taking 2 little Chi's a 2 year old and a 7 year old my mother likes fostering the small ones so they will go to her till a forever home is found .
I know they need more rescues to take these dogs as more will be coming in soon and its a small clinic . 2 down more hopefuly to come .


----------



## Shastar (Nov 29, 2007)

I sent you a pm


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wonderful news! The more of these horrid places that are closed the better. I wish the best for all of the dogs saved from that nasty life. May they all find wonderful forever homes. Sobreeze, God Bless your mom for opening her heart and her home to these 2 little dogs.


----------



## Mutt-pie (Feb 13, 2008)

Well said, Inga.


----------



## mike_monroe (Mar 11, 2008)

I`m glad it's closed.
It's disgusting to see how mills are cruel to the dogs.
You wonder if there was a drop of humanity left in them.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

What on earth is etuyt talking about???


----------

